# SSD formats for kontakt libraries (MAC)



## thebeesknees22 (Jul 19, 2021)

hi!

I've been a lurker on the forum for a while. What's up?

I was wondering what you guys usually formatted your SSD's to when using them for your kontakt libraries.

I'm currently on a macbook pro 2019/2020 (bought it in 2020, but it actually says 2019 on the about section. Lame right? ha)

I had exfat for my SSD just in case I ever moved to windows, but kontakt would flub out half the time when playing the timeline. That seemed not right to me since it's brand new and it's a new SSD too so I've reformatted my SSD to APFS to see if the speed bump (or supposed speed bump) will help that. I'm currently re-downloading my library so while I'm waiting on that I thought I'd ask. 

Anyway, just curious. Thanks dudes!


----------



## osterdamus (Jul 19, 2021)

I think this thread might be of interest. It covers windows and Mac alike, and there’s some details and experiences shared on the different Mac formats.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Jul 19, 2021)

oh sweet thanks dude!!


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Aug 4, 2021)

For Mac, use Journaled.


----------

